# Ultra HDTV in different Size



## sumit_anand (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like CES 2013 is going to grab a lot of consumers attention with regards to the new launch in TV section. LG is going to show off their 55", 65" and 84" ultra HDTV's. There are also some rumors that Toshiba is planning to launch it's 94" 4K TV in 2013, Who knows that we can hear something about this in the CES 2013.


----------



## Minion (Dec 27, 2012)

^^Toshiba already have 4k glassless 3D t.v lunched in India refer their site plz.


----------



## sumit_anand (Dec 28, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^Toshiba already have 4k glassless 3D t.v lunched in India refer their site plz.



The model you are referring to is the 55" TV while i am talking about the rumors about 94" 4k TV from Toshiba. Right now only two brands LG and Sony have their Ulta HDTV's in 84" size. On the other hand LG is planning to launch their small screen size ultra HDTV to attract more consumers and target those users who can't the 84" ultra hdtv because of the huge price. We have to wait till CES 2013 to get this news become official.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 3, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> Looks like CES 2013 is going to grab a lot of consumers attention with regards to the new launch in TV section. LG is going to show off their 55", 65" and 84" ultra HDTV's. There are also some rumors that Toshiba is planning to launch it's 94" 4K TV in 2013, Who knows that we can hear something about this in the CES 2013.



Well, the price of the 84-inch LM9600 is mostly due to the sheer size of the panel itself, as the price increases exponentially the larger a panel is (I'm assuming because the rejection rate is higher if the panel is larger).  Now that there will be smaller sizes available, we should see considerable drops in prices!  

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 7, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, the price of the 84-inch LM9600 is mostly due to the sheer size of the panel itself, as the price increases exponentially the larger a panel is (I'm assuming because the rejection rate is higher if the panel is larger).  Now that there will be smaller sizes available, we should see considerable drops in prices!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Yeah, Agreed about the drop in price due to the smaller size of the panels but don't you think that the watching experience of the 4k contents on a 55" or a 65" won't be as good as watching them at 84" TV...What you say Sherlock?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> Yeah, Agreed about the drop in price due to the smaller size of the panels but don't you think that the watching experience of the 4k contents on a 55" or a 65" won't be as good as watching them at 84" TV...What you say Sherlock?



A similar question was asked on another forum that I had answered already, so I'll copy and paste it from there:

It all depends on how far away from the TV you are planning to sit. For example, let's say you have a 55-inch 1080p TV. There is an absolute minimum distance that you must sit from the TV before you will begin to see individual pixels. If you see individual pixels, needless to say, the picture will not look very good. Having a 4K resolution on that same 55-inch TV will allow you to sit much close to the TV before you can begin to see the individual pixels. The closer you sit to the TV, the "larger" the TV looks! However, let's say you want to put a 4K panel into a 32 inch TV. Well, the minimum seating distance from a 32-inch TV is already pretty small, so reducing that minimum distance will not do much. A 4K resolution on a 32 inch screen means you will have to be literally inches from the TV before you begin to see pixelation, so having a 4K resolution on a 32 inch screen does not make much sense.  

Long story short, I would say that the minimum screen size required to see the full benefits of 4K would be a 55-inch screen.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Jan 8, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Well, the price of the 84-inch LM9600 is mostly due to the sheer size of the panel itself, as the price increases exponentially the larger a panel is (I'm assuming because the rejection rate is higher if the panel is larger).  Now that there will be smaller sizes available, we should see considerable drops in prices!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Will we get the same features in the TV as there are in LM9600 despite the decrease in screen size? And yes, lower price is definitely is a welcome development. I mean how many people in India can afford the high price? Long live EMI!


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 8, 2013)

ashutosh_jain said:


> Will we get the same features in the TV as there are in LM9600 despite the decrease in screen size? And yes, lower price is definitely is a welcome development. I mean how many people in India can afford the high price? Long live EMI!



Yes.  All the Ultra HD TV models will have the same features as their 84-inch brother.  That includes the 2.2 speaker setup built into the TV as well as all the dual-core, smart TV, etc. goodies that come with it.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 8, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> Looks like CES 2013 is going to grab a lot of consumers attention with regards to the new launch in TV section. LG is going to show off their 55", 65" and 84" ultra HDTV's. There are also some rumors that Toshiba is planning to launch it's 94" 4K TV in 2013, Who knows that we can hear something about this in the CES 2013.


Well I don’t think that there would anything called 55" or 65" UDTV at 2013 CES. However, if it’s true than it would be great at least their price will drop at random.


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Jan 9, 2013)

There seems to be a pi**ing contest going on in the Ultra HDTV market - since LG Ultra HDTV and Sony 4K Tv have been released at 84 inches, Samsung has launched its own ultra HD TV version at 85 inches! Now they can (legitimately) claim that "Samsung Ultra HDTV has the largest screen"!

Sony has also taken a page out of this book - their OLED TV is 56 inches - a huge 1 inch bigger than LG OLED TV and Samsung OLED TV models!


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 9, 2013)

^

LG/Samsung OLED TVs are only 1080p, Sony/Panasonic OLED is 4K.  HUGE difference.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> There seems to be a pi**ing contest going on in the Ultra HDTV market - since LG Ultra HDTV and Sony 4K Tv have been released at 84 inches, Samsung has launched its own ultra HD TV version at 85 inches! Now they can (legitimately) claim that "Samsung Ultra HDTV has the largest screen"!
> 
> Sony has also taken a page out of this book - their OLED TV is 56 inches - a huge 1 inch bigger than LG OLED TV and Samsung OLED TV models!



It could also be a marketing strategy.  Think of it this way, if one company makes a 55-inch TV and another makes a 56-inch TV, assuming that all the specs/prices are the same (nowadays most flapship models from various companies all have the same features and similar prices just with different branding/name), which one would you purchase?  Obviously the 56-inch TV.  Of course, in real life, this wouldn't exactly be the case due to the varying qualities of the features and the picture qualities themselves.  However, that 1 extra inch can make a difference, especially when it comes to the average consumer who knows nothing about TVs and only understands "bigger is better".  The manufacturing process for creating a 55-inch TV and a 56-inch TV is probably almost exactly the same with the 56-inch TV being only marginally more expensive to produce.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## sumit_anand (Jan 11, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> LG/Samsung OLED TVs are only 1080p, Sony/Panasonic OLED is 4K.  HUGE difference.



I think you misunderstood kirtu jindals's point. He is just mentioning about the size of the tv and not about the features of the tv. There are so much difference in the features of the oled tv's from lg/samsung and from Sony/panasonic, but i think it will take a lot of time for sony/panasonic to get their tv released in the market while lg oled tv is already in the market.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 11, 2013)

sumit_anand said:


> I think you misunderstood kirtu jindals's point. He is just mentioning about the size of the tv and not about the features of the tv. There are so much difference in the features of the oled tv's from lg/samsung and from Sony/panasonic, but i think it will take a lot of time for sony/panasonic to get their tv released in the market while lg oled tv is already in the market.



As I mentioned earlier, no brand is ready with OLED TVs. The LG OLED is not a commercial product. LG is selling "very limited" number of OLED TVs at a huge loss to show that they are serious about OLED, just like Sony XEL-1 OLED TV and the previous LG OLED TV. But in reality, they are not selling OLED TVs as commercial products. The yields are far too low at this point to commercialize OLED. So commercial OLED TVs are at least 2 years away from any brand.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 20, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> As I mentioned earlier, no brand is ready with OLED TVs. The LG OLED is not a commercial product. *LG is selling "very limited" number of OLED TVs at a huge loss to show that they are serious about OLED, just like Sony XEL-1 OLED TV and the previous LG OLED TV. But in reality, they are not selling OLED TVs as commercial products.* The yields are far too low at this point to commercialize OLED. So commercial OLED TVs are at least 2 years away from any brand.



I had heard about the low yields of the oleds but never said that lg and sony sold their oleds at a huge loss as you said...Can you explain this thing in more detail and is the same going to happen with the 4k oleds as well?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 20, 2013)

At least so far, OLED is not profitable at all as manufacturers are getting yields of below 20%. The LG OLED TV that is on sale in Korea costs more than twice its selling price to manufacture. So there is a lot of work to be done to improve manufacturing techniques so yield can rise significantly and selling OLED can be profitable. 

Which is why Sony professional 24.5 inch TriMaster OLED monitor costs *23400$*.


----------

